# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Textured paint over blue board over brick?

## jtrain

I am looking a rendering the front of my brick house, the finish I am looking for is a finer even finish. There isn't a lot of surface area as a lot of it is full height windows (hence not a lot of distance for wide screeds). I am not too flash on the traditional sand and cement render, so i was thinking I could fix blue board (cornice cement and plug and screw), join it and flush it using a system, then paint it with a textured paint to get the same effect.  
What are your thoughts?
cheers

----------


## blink471

Was hoping someone was going to answer this question... As I too was interested in these textured paints for the DIYer.. 
About to have a go at rendering a blueboard wall, but looking at other options..
Mine is a screening wall off a pergola.

----------


## METRIX

I would not be fixing Blue board externally with Cornice Cement this is not the correct method. 
If it is only a small area you can try to use acrylic render if you want to give it a go yourself, but if you want it to look good, get in a proper renderer, they will do it in a day and give a better finish, and for similar cost if you factor your time in and the cost of materials and producing a job which may not look as good. 
Blueboard is notorious for looking very ordinary if the joints are not set correctly by a professional, even if you overcoat if with texture paint, the joints can still show under certain lighting conditions, if it is the front of your house you want it to look nice, and you already have the perfect substrate (brick) for cement rendering. 
No point putting an inferior product over an already perfect base.

----------


## Random Username

You've got to be really, really careful with the joins - I have seen so many blueboard walls where cracks have opened up on the join or fastener heads have popped it discourages me from using it where I want a seamless look.

----------

